# Vegetable Marrow



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

My husband says he would like to have stuffed marrow for dinner as we had in the UK.

I have tried everywhere to buy what we in UK called a marrow. I cannot seem to find it in Spain.










Do they exist here? What are they called? 

My dictionary just says calabaza or calabacin but calabaza can be any sort of squash and calabazin is courgette which is much too small.

Anyone any ideas?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

They seem to be called here Bubango or Calabaza, however this is the Canary isles. We grow them both in our garden, we roast them as a veg or make a flan out of the for a sweet.

A courgette, if allowed to grow large becomes a marrow there are various types, and the seeds from the fruits, if planted do not grow exactly true to the mother plant.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I´ve never seen a marrow here but sometimes the courgettes in the market are so large you could stuff them.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I never thought about marrows but now you mention them I've never seen one. Maybe you could search out a Morrisons or Iceland near you ( I have no idea but they are in Gibralter) and maybe you might get lucky. But tbh I don't think I saw any in UK for the last few years anyway. So I think the answer is to grow your own...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Marrows are a spring/summer veg.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

thrax said:


> I never thought about marrows but now you mention them I've never seen one. Maybe you could search out a Morrisons or Iceland near you ( I have no idea but they are in Gibralter) and maybe you might get lucky. But tbh I don't think I saw any in UK for the last few years anyway. So I think the answer is to grow your own...


We have an Iceland in Benidorm and they sell some veggies but not these. I don't think they would travel/keep well.

Maybe this is another thing (like portobello mushrooms and decent crackling on our pork) that we look forward to when we visit UK.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Marrows are a spring/summer veg.


We have been looking for ages. They don't seem to be here at any time of year.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We get them given to us occasionally by neighbours. As you say, they are overgrown courgettes (or zuccini as the m-i-l calls them). We have them stuffed or shredded and made into bread>


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I haven't had a marrow for decades. I can't even remember if I like them. Maybe I'll try and let some courgettes become overgrown and see what they are like, or maybe the Spanish climate won't let that happen here???


----------

